# White fuzzy fungus in Terrarium



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had my terrarium together for about 4 days. It turned out cool, Ihave two basic plants, moss and lots of drift wood. This morning we found white fuzzy fungus growing in the terriarum. As we plan to evenutally put a frog in, I want to know what to do to stop this or if it is dangerous for the frog(s). Thanks from a newbee!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. The mold will subside in time. Length of time depends on what type of wood you've used. Grapewood takes the longest and can retain mold for quite some time. It should not be harmful to the frogs.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you very much, I feel better now!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

No problem. Many people have this happening in their terrariums. Here's a link that comes up in the search feature:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/47245-white-fur-mopani-wood.html


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the same deal for about a week, it went away just finely with no effects to my frogs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually a bonus if you put springtails in, they eat that stuff so it's springtail food


----------

